# March meet up!



## _GG_ (2 February 2015)

Ok guys and gals. 

Very sorry I couldn't make it to yesterday's meet. Got the fencing finished just as the light was fading and the horses thought it was fab...so they appreciated my sacrifice even if I didn't! 

Anyway, thinking we can keep meets to early in the month and looking ahead to early March, could anyone who would like to attend these in future please PM me with a general post code area of the town/place you live. No addresses please, don't need them, just a post code of the area and I'll add to a map, not associated to names or usernames, just to get a map of where we all are so that we can rotate the areas of the meets fairly for everyone. It's a big area and I think it would be better to move it around in order that it's not always the same people having to make big drives to get there. 

Let me know your thoughts and I'll get arranging  xx


----------



## humblepie (2 February 2015)

Have pm'd you


----------



## miss_c (2 February 2015)

Done!


----------



## milliepops (2 February 2015)

done


----------



## _GG_ (2 February 2015)

Thanks ladies. I'll get something together for a meet for March that's in a different place as yesterdays and Decembers were not that far apart so I think it would be good to make it easier on a few other people. 

As for Badminton, as said in the other thread (great idea by the way) I was thinking we could come up with a "meet point" for lunch and start a thread a month ahead of time and people can say what day's they are going and everyone can use the same meet point. That way, whatever day you go, there should be a few others there to have a mini meet with, rather than just have a meet on one day when many might be going on other days. Does that make sense?


----------



## AmieeT (2 February 2015)

Sent mine too 

The Badminton idea is fab! Not everyone will want to be there the same day, so they won't miss out 

Ax


----------



## Silmarillion (2 February 2015)

March meet, yay! I was sad I couldn't do yesterday, but I'm looking forward to the next one already! I'll send a PM


----------



## MochaDun (15 February 2015)

Done


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (15 February 2015)

I will PM you, I am a long way from your earlier meets though!


----------



## Starzaan (15 February 2015)

Next time you go for the Thames Head, definitely count me in!


----------



## _GG_ (15 February 2015)

Right, I'm going to put the map together tomorrow and put up some suggestions so watch this space  xxx


----------



## PingPongPony (2 March 2015)

only just seen this thread. i'm definitely in  have pm'd you although suspect you remember where i am anyway


----------



## Shazzababs (2 March 2015)

Which is the thread about the Badminton meet up?

I probably wouldn't be able to make the normal meetups due there just not being enough hours in the week!  But I am going to Badminton as usual so meeting up for lunch on one of the days would be great.


----------



## its_noodles (9 March 2015)

so whats happened to the march meet up???
:eek3:


----------



## _GG_ (10 March 2015)

its_noodles said:



			so whats happened to the march meet up???
:eek3:
		
Click to expand...

I know, bad me. So busy with work and the horses. I will sort it tomorrow i promise xxx


----------



## its_noodles (10 March 2015)

_GG_ said:



			I know, bad me. So busy with work and the horses. I will sort it tomorrow i promise xxx
		
Click to expand...

You bad! Better be quick...Easter next month...
and I am off to the Netherlands riding in May!!!


----------



## _GG_ (10 March 2015)

Ok...so, we can do the Rose and Crown in Wick on either Sunday 22nd or Saturday 28th and I propose a lunch time, so meet at 12:30 for 1pm.

The pub is really nice and it's on the A420 so not too far off the M4, but closer to all the people in Bristol that have travelled further east for the last two meets. 

We have a few people that are miles and miles away from anyone else, so what I think I will do is wait until the end of this month and then plan meets for the year, making sure there is at least one meet that will be close to everyone. It's only fair.

So, anyway, The Rose and Crown is here...

http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub/rose-and-crown-wick-bristol/c3394/

So, if I could please have favoured dates, I will sort the rest.  xxx


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (10 March 2015)

Thanks GG, miles away from me so will have to miss this one I'm afraid.


----------



## Silmarillion (10 March 2015)

I can do 22nd but not 28th


----------



## _GG_ (10 March 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Thanks GG, miles away from me so will have to miss this one I'm afraid. 

Click to expand...

We'll be coming your way soon, I promise. It's such a huge area  x


----------



## ester (10 March 2015)

You know where I live right?


----------



## _GG_ (10 March 2015)

ester said:



			You know where I live right? 

Click to expand...

Did you PM me your post code? If not, do it and I will add your post code to the map.


----------



## _GG_ (10 March 2015)

To the HHOer that just PM'd me...I can't reply as your inbox is full, but your post code is now added to the map 

Cheryl x


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (10 March 2015)

_GG_ said:



			We'll be coming your way soon, I promise. It's such a huge area  x
		
Click to expand...

Brill!


----------



## its_noodles (10 March 2015)

Thanks GG. Sunday is better for me...


----------



## Dexydoodle (11 March 2015)

Thank you!  I'd vote for the 28th, am away on the 22nd


----------



## ihatework (11 March 2015)

Already booked up for Aldon & Gatcombe I'm afraid - maybe next time


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 March 2015)

Can't do either this time unfortunately  
GG will PM you my postcode for the map as still haven't done that.


----------



## miss_c (11 March 2015)

I love the Rose and Crown!!!   I'll be working on the 28th but can do the 22nd.  ^_^


----------



## Pipsqueak! (11 March 2015)

Aldon and Gatcombe so I'll be working  Next time!


----------



## milliepops (11 March 2015)

Poo, too far for a sunday this month, shame it's not weekdays as I'd be over that way for work!

Hopefully will be able to join in soon


----------



## Kat_Bath (11 March 2015)

I have to miss this month I'm afraid but come 2nd May I'll be free as a bird. BRING ON THE DEADLINE!!


----------



## AmieeT (11 March 2015)

Happy with that! Walking distance from my Nan's and a 5 min drive from the yard!  MIGHT have to join you later though, as I'm being scheduled in for a few Sundays coming up!

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (11 March 2015)

Right...I will stick with the Rose and Crown, but look at dates in April as it's a bit short notice and I think it would be nicer if more of us could make it as I felt bad for the last one when a few of us couldn't and it ended up just being a few of you. 

Thoughts??


----------



## its_noodles (11 March 2015)

Yep, would be nice to have more people  to come along. Why don't we push it back until April for a Easter meet or even May bank holidays...


----------



## ester (11 March 2015)

mmm easter eggs... 

Not bank holiday weekends, I'm not travelling anywhere then :eek3: - that is what happens when you grow up next to the M5 and then move next to the A303. Confine self to barracks .


----------



## _GG_ (11 March 2015)

ester said:



			mmm easter eggs... 

Not bank holiday weekends, I'm not travelling anywhere then :eek3: - that is what happens when you grow up next to the M5 and then move next to the A303. Confine self to barracks .
		
Click to expand...

Very good point regarding bank holiday traffic, especially when we all have horses to get back for!

Right, I've had a look at my diary and April will be really difficult for me, so maybe if someone else wants to step in to book/organise etc. it would be better than me doing it. I'll be at Badminton at least one of the days but am waiting for an email of the trade stand plans so that I can figure out a good meet point for lunch times and after that, we're in the summer and I will probably organise a BBQ here for anyone that fancies it and normal monthly meets. We could always do quarterly meets as well if that's easier for people. 

xxx


----------

